# Tung Family stuff



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice page if. like me, your into the Tung Family flavor of Yang Style taijiquan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Xue Sheng!


----------

